# *Sorted* Wanted. Ultegra 10sp (6700) shifter clamp



## Kernow_T (27 Feb 2018)

Shifter clamp/ring - the ring that goies round the bars and the sifter bolts to.

Purchased a group off here but seller (who emailed to let me know) forgot shifter clamp and hasn't sent.

Before I spend a tenner anyone got one laying around?

Many thanks


----------

